# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  pregled kod dr Hafnera

## kovrčava

Zna li možda netko dali se kod hafnera može u privatnu polikliniku na pregled poslije poroda, nakon 6 tjedana? Znam da pregledava i vodi trudnice...

----------


## meri78

sigurna sam da možeš. pa pregledava on i "netrudnice"

----------

